# How much for a 92FS INOX?



## NinjaSniper (Sep 28, 2010)

I am shopping for an INOX. How much should I be paying? general prices I've been seeing are around $675 plus Beretta is doing a $50 rebate right now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Is that the $50 law enforcement rebate or a standard rebate?

I've gotten two $50 rebates this year for 92s I've bought... But there is a max of 2 per year. 

As for a standard rebate, I know they have a free mag for the PX4 if yous end in for the rebate. But, is there a standard $50 rebate now too? Please let me know as I have a 92A1 on lay-a-way.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I googld it - I only see that America's Defenders Rebate ($50 to LEOs, military and corrections/probation officers) - I'm already maxed out for this year :smt120


----------



## NinjaSniper (Sep 28, 2010)

It's the law enforcement / military rebate


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, thought so. If you qualify, its a good deal. I got both of mine in 2 weeks or less


----------

